# Huron River Watershed and Impoundments 2021



## TroutFishingBear

Figured I will start this one off, since I fish the Huron River and its feeder streams and impoundments in the A2 area (and others) quite a lot.

Yesterday during my lunch break I fished a feeder stream. Went to a spot I've got creek chub before, caught 4 large 6-9" chubs in about 8 casts on a tiny hiney tipped with a wax worm under 8 gram float. Kept one of them (about 7") and plan to use him for a big pike in one of the river's impoundments today at lunch. I've only got about 30 min to fish (20 min walk, 10 min drive round trip) so I only will be able to fish 1 spot because I will need to let it soak. However the spot is high percentage for big pike. Wish me luck!


----------



## Ricky Bubbles

Good luck!


----------



## TroutFishingBear

a lot of the impoundment was frozen over, including my 3 or 4 best spots. I did hit up another spot I've caught pike at before but didn't get any. If the weather stays cold no chance anyone will be able to fish the impoundments for a while, since it probably won't be cold enough to get safe ice.


----------



## Swampbuckster

TroutFishingBear said:


> a lot of the impoundment was frozen over, including my 3 or 4 best spots. I did hit up another spot I've caught pike at before but didn't get any. If the weather stays cold no chance anyone will be able to fish the impoundments for a while, since it probably won't be cold enough to get safe ice.


Hopefully can fish them over the ice soon!!!


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Still open water in the mediocre pike spots lol.. would break thru and drown at the good pike spotsss..
No pike on (fresh plus dead 6 in) creek chub on monday but did stick 2 nice black crappie (11 and 14 inches) on a tiny hiney plus waxy combo under slip bobber set to 9 ft...only 1 hr fished at noon..not bad.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

I stepped about 5 or 6 ft away from shore this morning on one of the Impoundments, ice seemed firm. Exercise caution and avoid areas with current, but I bet someone could ice fish it and get a big ole esox


----------



## TroutFishingBear

The pike are biting on dead creek chubs I got from a tributary before it froze up. 2 flags in an hr yesterday both nice fish around 30 inches, one spit the hook below the hole but I iced the other. 7 feet of water bait set at 6 ft. First time icefishing in over a decade.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Fished a Huron river impoundment with a friend today myself. Had one take on a slammer. Went to grab pole from holder and fish was off. Reset the slammer and right away fish takes the minnow, engages the rod and sets the hook. I fought a decent sized channel cat to the surface just below the ice and ended up getting off just underneath the ice.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Swampbuckster said:


> Fished a Huron river impoundment with a friend today myself. Had one take on a slammer. Went to grab pole from holder and fish was off. Reset the slammer and right away fish takes the minnow, engages the rod and sets the hook. I fought a decent sized channel cat to the surface just below the ice and ended up getting off just underneath the ice.


Man if I had known I woulda stopped by and showed ya where to set one for esox. Did you jig for any crappie? Biggins in there but not a big pop.

I actually almost went today to set even if it was for half hr or 45 min...but elected to work thru lunch instead

I have two creek chubs left, will try again fri round noonish.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Gave ol Geddes a hardwater try for the elusive GedEye again or anything else that was interested last Friday night. Ended up with my first hook and line Gar. Hit a glow jigging rap and minnow after dark. Thought for sure this was it! Upon pulling it to the top of the hole, see its a gar!. My son says "I saw this big stick come up the hole and thought "That's not a walleye!!" Good times.

One thing I notice however is the scum that accumulates on the line if given any length of time in the water, as in the tipups I was running. Kind of a fibrous algae buildup that turns chalky green after drying. I'd say results of A2s sewage treatment plant but that discharge takes place below Geddes in the Superior portion!


----------



## fishindad

Unfortunate news for Huron River fishers around A2, me being one of them:









10,000 gallons of sewage spill on Ann Arbor’s Main Street


Sewage spilled onto Main Street and into a storm drain, ultimately reaching the Huron River, officials said.




www.mlive.com





Let's hope the snowmelt from the Spring thaws will help wash most of it downstream, even though it's terrible for the entire ecosystem down to Lake Erie.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Real shame....the Impoundments there have been 90% of my fishing since 2013...they have real nice fish too but with more challenges like this will come fewer pike, smb, eyes and crappie, and more carp/suckers....lake above papermill dam already mostly those anyway with few pike/bass....


----------



## Swampbuckster

TroutFishingBear said:


> Real shame....the Impoundments there have been 90% of my fishing since 2013...they have real nice fish too but with more challenges like this will come fewer pike, smb, eyes and crappie, and more carp/suckers....lake above papermill dam already mostly those anyway with few pike/bass....


You make it sound like that has never happened......lol. Sewage and rivers have gone hand in hand ever since we started 💩.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Yeah I know, I remember in like 2018 we had a bad sewage spill in a2 as well and it got in the watershed. Just pisses me off A2 acts all progressive and like they are conservators but blatantly allow systematic issues like this...I'm sure the cost of fixing is beyond what anyone would like to pay. Or at least where they want to allocate the money...city officials would rather put it into the university or in their pockets.


----------



## Swampbuckster

TroutFishingBear said:


> Yeah I know, I remember in like 2018 we had a bad sewage spill in a2 as well and it got in the watershed. Just pisses me off A2 acts all progressive and like they are conservators but blatantly allow systematic issues like this...I'm sure the cost of fixing is beyond what anyone would like to pay. Or at least where they want to allocate the money...city officials would rather put it into the university or in their pockets.


My wife is employed through their school district.....Trust me I know what you mean!!!


----------



## fishindad

TroutFishingBear said:


> Yeah I know, I remember in like 2018 we had a bad sewage spill in a2 as well and it got in the watershed. Just pisses me off A2 acts all progressive and like they are conservators but blatantly allow systematic issues like this...I'm sure the cost of fixing is beyond what anyone would like to pay. Or at least where they want to allocate the money...city officials would rather put it into the university or in their pockets.





Swampbuckster said:


> My wife is employed through their school district.....Trust me I know what you mean!!!


Gents, I live and work in A2 and somewhat agree. The university has recently (last 10+years) put tons of dollars towards new on-campus construction (Big House, residence halls, Cardivascular Center, Dental School, etc. etc) but most of their revenue comes from student tuition, private funding (endowments) and grants. Not taxpayer dollars. What is and will majorly impacting the environmental landscape here is all the high end housing construction along, primarily, the downtown area. The city voting populace does lean far left and that means they generally are tree huggers so any legislation that is pro-environment usually goes through. Aside from the whole Gemlan/Pall Corp disaster, which is the cause of PFAS being an issue in the Huron River watershed (which is where we get our drinking water), the river has for the most part remained 'clean' relative to other SE MI watersheds. As far as sewage overflowing into the system, this happens all over, with and without public knowledge, and not nearly on the scale as what occurs on the DR. That is is a much greater issue - it just hurts more when these events happen in your backyard, so to speak.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

The pike are hungry in the Impoundments and wont stay off a crappie jig lol. Dinks though. Got two, 20 and 22 inches. Lost what felt like a nice eye...no sign from the crappie.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

heartbreak today

had the biggest lmb I've seen in several years follow, 5-6 lb range, and hit about 6 feet from me. Somehow I did not connect. She did not come back.

Fished same spot I hooked the heavy fish I thought was an eye last time...hooked what I presumed was same fish, fought her for over 10min and got her near shore...walleye every bit of 30 inches, biggest I've seen since my double digit out of the Flint River in early 2010s. Biggest ever seen in the huron system also since I started fishing it in 08.... She spit the hook about 5 ft from shore...

Speechless...


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Also, did fish monday evening 1.5 hrs. I did not get any bites surprisingly but talked to a guy who got a bass and a pike. So it ain't just me gettin em.

The guy was a fan of mine though....He said, "there's this guy that posts online that fishes every day here and gets big pike." LOL. Idk about every day. But I know he was talking about me because I dont see anyone that fishes that place as often as me, although there is a ukranian guy I bump into every apr to June though, and he knows it real well and has been fishing it over 20 yrs...he and I would battle for the spots but usually just accept each other and fish side by side now, lol.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Struck out yesterday in an hr. Saw a cool bird. Anybody know species?










Today were 5 nice, green signs of spring landed by myself in less than an hr, from about 2 to 4ish lbs.
Picture of a 2.5 or so lb fatty. Released rest without pic. Already more than half last yrs lmb total and already 2 bigger ones landed.









Saw the big pike in shallow spawning and of course left em alone.


----------



## micooner

Hey bear have you ever parked by the Ypsilanti Ford plant and fished the river upstream? My father in law used to good there.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

I will give her a whirl


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

We've been fishing the lower stretch of the huron from Flat Rock to Erie the past 2 weeks. Boated 24 cats, 18 of those in the 4-6lb range.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Catfishing has been poor in ypsi. Tried yesterday from 7pm to 1130 pm at papermill, catharine and spring, and below mi avenue...all excellent holes in the past for me..
Several short bites using liver...prolly 1 may have been a small channel or bullhead...guy did land about 10 silver dollar sized crap







pie in the corner beneath papermill.
Met Dan and he caught a lot of walleye a couple weeks back just like i did. He was going after eyes or bass and also struck out...I had him follow me to catherine and spring after papermill, where he also struck out...tough tough tough. I used to hammer the cats too...i really dont understand why so bad ths yr.

Did see this gal and her baby (you can see it in the background)...ann arbor would have the best turkey hunting in the state lmao. I always see a ton of em.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

No pole today.

No gear...or so i thought...had a tiny hiney jig in my wallet, 15 yards of 17 lb fluoro in the back of the car and an old bobber from a yard sale...lol.


----------



## brownty1

TroutFishingBear said:


> No pole today.
> View attachment 780398


I recognize this spot! Been here several times, my 3 yr old son loves it here because of the bridge, caught plenty of small fish here.
A little further down the walkway to the river and I’ve got pike there, I haven’t been able to get out and fish there since baby boy number 2 was born 5 weeks ago. Have you had any pike action or has it slowed down?


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Brownty, you havent missed a thing with pike. They are snoozin in the deep water and under deep weeds. 
I usuay start to get a few toward mid end of august. Depending on how the temps are it gets real fun in September and October, lots of aggressive behavior from the big guys in the shallows. Best time is when the weeds and mats and pads have died down enough to fish the slews and backwater, but there are still some vegetation there for them to hide and ambush... this prime period may only last 5 to 7 days, but if you go out at this time you will at least hook or turn a 3 footer; almost guaranteed.


----------



## brownty1

TroutFishingBear said:


> Brownty, you havent missed a thing with pike. They are snoozin in the deep water and under deep weeds.
> I usuay start to get a few toward mid end of august. Depending on how the temps are it gets real fun in September and October, lots of aggressive behavior from the big guys in the shallows. Best time is when the weeds and mats and pads have died down enough to fish the slews and backwater, but there are still some vegetation there for them to hide and ambush... this prime period may only last 5 to 7 days, but if you go out at this time you will at least hook or turn a 3 footer; almost guaranteed.


I like the sound of that, I've never hit fall fishing hard, usually fixated on hunting by that time but I'm going to try this year


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Fished 30 min at lunch...got the best smb of 2021, around 19 inches but easily 4 lb...stuffed full of baitfish since she puked up a couple when i scooped her out of the water...also got a 6 inch northern, lol. Spooked a nice walleye at a sharp dropoff, observed many small largemouth which was great to see due to the population decline which started 5 or 6 yrs ago.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Pike are turning on...30 min lunch break...had







30ish incher jump out at lure by my feet. Saw a 3 footer smash some baitfish on the surface...landed a 27 incher.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

i prolly woulda got 30 or 40 of em if I had fished the rest of the day. Lol. So aggressive today. Wish I could be out.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Lots of gills, green sunfish, and rockbass at 8 pm on these on a trib







...my GM got em in Japan for me. Browns tomorrow in SW MI.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

I havent fished for pike since due to work and wife, but today was the day of the year for big pike in a2 based on timing temps barometer and cloud cover...get out and hit the impoundments if you want to get a 30 plus inch gator...fish the sparse lily pads in backwaters you might normally overlook


----------



## Ypsimax

We were out at Gallup Park last night right before the rain and my wife saw a monster fish surface in the sparse pads by shore, pretty sure it was a pike. Sadly we weren't fishing.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Ypsimax said:


> We were out at Gallup Park last night right before the rain and my wife saw a monster fish surface in the sparse pads by shore, pretty sure it was a pike. Sadly we weren't fishing.


Almost definitely was.


----------



## Out-N-About

TroutFishingBear said:


> I havent fished for pike since due to work and wife, but today was the day of the year for big pike in a2 based on timing temps barometer and cloud cover...get out and hit the impoundments if you want to get a 30 plus inch gator...fish the sparse lily pads in backwaters you might normally overlook


so are you saying you caught some big pike?


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Out-N-About said:


> so are you saying you caught some big pike?


Every september and october like friggin clockwork in about any huron impoundment in a2/ypsi (ford the least tho). Just letting everyone else know because I dont have much time to fish lately and I like to share good spots with others instead of keep secrets if the fishery can handle, and the uptick in pike the last 6 yrs or so could use a bit of harvesting to help restore lmb populations which have decreased with the increase in pike. 

I did see promise a couple wks ago, landing a nice one and seeing two other nice ones in only 30 min.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

50 min...1 bite and made it coint...bad pic but prolly 31 inch (bad pic)...number 4 mepps bronze with squirell tail...same lure that got a 28 in cat and 29 in coho on sat.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Another 50 min trip today resulted in a 24 inch pike landed. A 30ish inch fish missed the lure and wouldn't show itself again...and hooked one prolly 3 ft long but she dogged me into the weeds and tossed the hook.

All hits on spinners realed slooowly near the surface, over weedbeds.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Gators on the mind...maybe tomorrow i can try very briefly.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Struck out at lunch today...water clear bright sun...tons of minnows near shore...observed many smb and lmb in the shallows that appeared to be stuffed full...pike musta been snoozing after their dinner. Thinking my lure and color scheme were too aggressive...prolly woulda got fish with neutral color and something finesse like a ned rig.


----------



## G MAN

TroutFishingBear said:


> Struck out at lunch today...water clear bright sun...tons of minnows near shore...observed many smb and lmb in the shallows that appeared to be stuffed full...pike musta been snoozing after their dinner. Thinking my lure and color scheme were too aggressive...prolly woulda got fish with neutral color and something finesse like a ned rig.


Not looking to fish just trap some minnows for bait. Mind telling me where you saw the minnows in shallow water ? Thanks --G man.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Had a pig on today at lunch break but lost her near shore...mid 30s. Fatty too...I bet she ate a hundred baitfish last month.

It was cold. Few minnows and little cover shallow...So i knew to find the dropoff and fish a husky jerk real slow. That will be the pattern until end of apr or may. Now would be the time to use deadbait or live minnow IMO.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Hit a 40....cm that is lol


----------



## TroutFishingBear

5 pike today biggest only 25 or 26 fast fishing only 45 min out


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Hit a 21 inch pike in about 30 min today..river water was muddy but backwater was clear...i fished at the boundary. Windy and cold...started spitting snow when I left back for the office...
Notable in that it is probably my last pike for open water 2021, and also that it was the 100th pike landed for me out of the Huron this year.


----------

